# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  καλυτερα πιτσουνια???

## doubler

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποια εποχη βγαινουν τα καλυτερα πιτσουνια απο τουσ ταχυδρομους

----------


## vas

Χωρίς να έχω καμία ιδέα απο περιστέρια δε νομίζω πως έχει σημασία η εποχή

----------


## doubler

ευχαριστω απλα ειχα ακουσει πως τα πρωτα πιτσουνια του χρονου ειναι τα καλυτερα οπως και τα πρωτα που βγαζει ενα ζευγαρι

----------


## vas

οσο για τα πρώτα του ζευγαριού δεν ξέρω.. για τα πρώτα του χρόνου.. "ο γαμπρός δεν κάνει να δει τη νύφη με νυφικό πριν το γάμο  ::  "

----------


## doubler

εχεις δικιο!!!

----------

